# Focal Utopia Beryllium Be No. 7 Active 3 way Kit



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Focal Utopia Beryllium Be No. 7 Active 3 way Kit - eBay (item 330514035389 end time Jan-07-11 15:02:46 PST)


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

would love to pick them up, but how do I know they're the real deal and not fake?


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

bd5034 said:


> would love to pick them up, but how do I know they're the real deal and not fake?


They are real...


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Rick Sellers said:


> They are real...


not that I question your veracity, but you didn't answer my question - how do I know?


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd pay 700 for the tweeters


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

bd5034 said:


> not that I question your veracity, but you didn't answer my question - how do I know?


I guess you will never know...


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

are you the one selling them?>


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> are you the one selling them?>


Go do your research; we are DIYMA.

I don't know about this auction nor do i know how to identify the fakes coming out of China. Seems to me, though, that the Tweets would be pretty hard to get right. Just as important is the need, with used beryllium tweets, that there has been no skin contact with the material which will degrade upon contact.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

3fish, you are right. any small contact to the tweeter beryllium coat and it´s useless. sound changes a lot. my friend and I had this experience.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

3fish said:


> *Go do your research; we are DIYMA.
> *


First of all, "WE" includes me too, tough guy. Second, you're pretty rude, maybe you should brush up on the interpersonal communication skills.

I'm not entirely sure what "research" you're talking about anyway. Last (and I quote from the forum subdirectory)

"Looking to draw some attention to your own eBay auction? Post them up in this forum!"

that's what this section says *******


----------



## kevseymour (Feb 22, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> not that I question your veracity, but you didn't answer my question - how do I know?


You could ask the seller for the serial numbers then check them with a Focal distributer.

HTH


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bd5034 said:


> would love to pick them up, but how do I know they're the real deal and not fake?


I can verify that these are the real deal purchased straight from Focal. The seller is a good friend of mine.


----------



## retirednak (Nov 7, 2009)

Wish I had the coin,nice set. Good luck!


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

pyropoptrt said:


> I can verify that these are the real deal purchased straight from Focal. The seller is a good friend of mine.


Thanks. This sort of thing makes a huge difference to me, and hopefully for anyone else browsing them it will make a difference too.




kevseymour said:


> You could ask the seller for the serial numbers then check them with a Focal distributer.
> 
> HTH


This is a good idea, I have heard of doing this but didn't think of it.



To the OP, sorry for being rude before, I lost my cool. No exuses.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> To the OP, sorry for being rude before, I lost my cool. No exuses.


"We are DIYMA" was mistake on edit which should have read, "this is diyma" didn't see your post count at 500+ 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

nice set.. focal ftw


----------



## appleyard (Apr 29, 2009)

off topic is that you scottie j?


----------



## Z80_Man (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, very nice set.

I won't drop my classical (who said "vintage" ? ) Utopias for these now the hassle to integrate them in the car is done (I won't drop them anyway actually ), but the Be are far easier to embed, thanks the the low profile meds.

The hardest was to embed my 7W2, anyway...  The 5W2 were mounted in a snap, though they have a fat ass compared to those nice Be.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

appleyard said:


> off topic is that you scottie j?


nope. scottie b!


----------

